# Should You Tip Your Uber Driver?



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

http://gothamist.com/2016/02/03/tip_uber_etiquette.php


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

Here's the important part from the article:


If you are taking an Uber for a longer drive, say to the airport, then you should tip 20%.
If you are being complicated and ask to make stops, then you should tip 20%.
If you are taking an Uber for a shorter drive, say under five minutes, then you should tip around $1-2.


----------

